# Hedgie supply shopping!



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

I went shopping at a thrift shop to find various hedgie items and found an awesome cake keeper only three dollars and a cute little food/water dish that is lime green. I am trying to attach pictures.  the dish was 75 cents btw.


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry... They're upside. Down idk why...


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Very cute dish! At the risk at of sounding super over-the-top, is there a way for you to see if the paint is lead-free on that dish? Sometimes cheaper items such as things found at the dollar tree have harmful chemicals in their paint, even if it is made for a pet. Just thought I'd mention it!


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes. It is lead free. I would be guessing since it was in the food dishes area.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome!! I might check my local one to see if there are some there. They are just too cute! Would make a nice Easter gift for my hedgie, hehe. ^_^


----------

